
Apple Just Shipped Web Components to Production - TimTheTinker
https://dev.to/ionic/apple-just-shipped-web-components-to-production-and-you-probably-missed-it-57pf
======
Thorentis
Is this article just complaining that nobody on HN noticed the fact that Apple
used Web Components, and somebody should have because it's a big deal?

------
SomeOldThrow
What did the web components enable? It’s a little unclear how this is
different from just building them as html/JavaScript or what sort of
functionality this unlocks.

~~~
TimTheTinker
It sounds like you may not be familiar with Web Components as a group of web
standards (HTML imports, shadow DOM, templates, and custom elements). The idea
was to allow the creation of self-contained, abstracted UI components with
their own HTML/JS/CSS that each exposed a carefully crafted public API but
hide (and protect) their implementation from code on the rest of the page.

It was big news about 5 years ago but discussion has waned as browser vendors
failed to agree on or implement varying parts of the group of standards.

Since then, polyfills and libraries have tried to fill in missing gaps, to
varying degrees of success. Google’s Polymer was the most prominent.

The issue, for both browser APIs and libraries/polyfills, continues to be the
lack of a mainstream or standard approach to implementing self-contained UI
components.

~~~
SomeOldThrow
Like an iframe meets a library? Is there an example use case where the benefit
is clear? Is this UI as a service is disguise?

------
writepub
I've been cynical & critical about iOS Safari's standards compliance. I hope
their own use of web components and other modern web standards leads to better
compliance for iOS Safari.

------
m0zg
Glitch in the Matrix: Internet Explorer had something like this in 1998. :-)

